# Pork



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I cook white fish and veggies for Casanova most of the time. He eats it really well, but I like to rotate in some other proteins occasionally to alleviate boredom with food. Is pork still bad for your dog if you use lean cuts and cook it really well? I read so many contradictory things about it, and there doesn't seem to be consensus at all...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it is good quality and he has no digestion or other health issues, I don't see a problem with using it occasionally, and maybe mixed with other proteins. I frequently mix up a combination of proteins like grass-fed ground sirloin, free range eggs, and canned wild caught Alaska salmon for Nikki's food, then add the yams and veggies. She loves it!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not if you get it from Shun Lee with black bean sauce and light oil


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Sep 28 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834658


> Not if you get it from Shun Lee with black bean sauce and light oil [/B]


 :smrofl: 

I don't make home cook meals but I know Napoleon breeder only uses beef, chicken, fish and lamb. I don't know why she doesn't use pork but I don't see why a lean pork wouldn't work.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've wondered this too.

I always save some of what the family is eating for the pups when what we are eating is ok for them to eat--for example I'll make them a little plate of a lean meat, veggie, rice (all plain). Sometimes we have pork chops, center cut, lean (no visible fat at all) and I give them some. Never had a problem.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 28 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834662


> I don't make home cook meals but I know Napoleon breeder only uses beef, chicken, fish and lamb. I don't know why she doesn't use pork but I don't see why a lean pork wouldn't work.[/B]


Yes, this is why I wonder because you almost never see porky jerky as a treat. And alot of people say that it leads to pancreatis, even though that shouldn't be true if you use lean cuts. And alot of other people say dogs can get sick, but that shouldn't be true either, unless you don't cook it well. Yet others say that most of a pig is fully utilized, so that's why there's none leftover for pet food. :huh: 


QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 28 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834700


> I always save some of what the family is eating for the pups when what we are eating is ok for them to eat--for example I'll make them a little plate of a lean meat, veggie, rice (all plain). Sometimes we have pork chops, center cut, lean (no visible fat at all) and I give them some. Never had a problem.[/B]


That's great to know you haven't had a problem!! Thanks!


QUOTE (ckim111 @ Sep 28 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834658


> Not if you get it from Shun Lee with black bean sauce and light oil [/B]


Haha! Get your facts straight! Where'd you get black bean sauce? That is not even what I get from Shun Lee!! Stop eating black bean sauce- it usually has MSG. :yucky:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I asked my vet once about lean pork and he still said NO.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 28 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834810


> I asked my vet once about lean pork and he still said NO.[/B]


Wow, I wonder why. I would love to hear the explanation! It's good I just read this. I'm going to do steak instead of pork tonight then...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 29 2009, 07:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834827


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 28 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834810





> I asked my vet once about lean pork and he still said NO.[/B]


Wow, I wonder why. I would love to hear the explanation! It's good I just read this. I'm going to do steak instead of pork tonight then...
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes, I'd like to know why too- if it's lean pork (is that an oxymoron?). I haven't given any yet to Bisou, but she goes crazy over the smell.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you do an internet search on this, you will find both pro and con. Here's one that is pro:


http://naturaldietsfordogs.blogspot.com/20...because-it.html

Some of the other info I read sounds like old wives tales, so I really don't know. Some dogs foods contain pork. 

I'd like to ask a veterinary nutritionist that question. I don't have one anymore, though. Maybe someone can ask an expert and find out the real truth?


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Pork is absolutely fine to feed your dog as long as it's properly cooked. The reason why some vets do not recommend it is that if it is undercooked your dog can contract Trichinosis which is an intestinal roundworm. However if you eat undercooked pork, even humans can contract this as well. So there is absolutely no reason not to feed your dog pork, unless you are not planning on cooking it properly.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit that I do feed mine pork from time to time, which is a couple times a month (whenever I have pork for myself). :hiding: Sophie does perfectly fine on it.  I also cook with lard from time to time, and Sophie and I both love the flavor. :biggrin:


----------

